# Playing Video



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I love watching playing dogs.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice video, Dave! Very helpful!

That first calming signal is the splitting-up signal, where one dog goes between two others. It's one often not well-understood.

Mon, 30 Apr 2012 00:09:51 (PDT)


----------

